#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Firewall MikroTik

## balrogwin

Senhores, estou preparando o meu P.I para apresentar no fim do curso (Redes de computadores), estou precisando material sobre firewall no mikrotik, pois tenho que justificar o uso, já fui informado que tem professores banca que não tem simpatia por Router OS, ai tenho de ter muito cuidado no que vou apresentar.

----------


## faelldantas

Só por curiosidade, você sabe que não vai encontrar tanto material em português, né?

Da uma olhada no wiki da mikrotik http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Manual:IP/Firewall já pode começar a dar um norte!

Espero ter ajudado!

----------


## Djaldair

Manda teu e-mail que te envio algumas apostilas.

----------


## neydourado

Djaldair, se puder envia pra tambem. [email protected]

----------


## alexrock

Quase tudo que se aplica a iptables se aplica ao RouterOS. Se você partir desse principio pode desarmar a maioria dos intolerantes da banca.

----------


## balrogwin

> Manda teu e-mail que te envio algumas apostilas.



[email protected]

----------


## Jose

se vc pode mandar pra mim tbm [email protected]

----------


## Jose

> Manda teu e-mail que te envio algumas apostilas.


se tiver como mandar para mim tambem [email protected]

----------

